# iphone issues



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

check your iPhone's port where you connect the cable, might be that some foreign material found its way in there.

my iP4 sometimes gets full of lint in there as I usually place it in my front jeans pocket. When that happens, I get syncing issues with iTunes, and thats a sign for me to check the dock port. 


HTH
Cheers!
phantom



Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I've had that before, right now it's clean, thanks anyway.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Did it start after the most recent update or just out of the blue? If you're jailbroken, I would say to downgrade to a previous FW version to see if it fixes itself.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Did it start after the most recent update or just out of the blue? If you're jailbroken, I would say to downgrade to a previous FW version to see if it fixes itself.


 out of the blue. not jail broken.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Have you restored and everything yet?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Force restart it and see if acts better. Hold down the lock button at the top first and then hold the home button simultaneously til the screen shuts off. Start it back up and see if it acts better.

Mine was acting up with my iHome, and turning it on/off normally wouldn't make it act any better. A force restart after ending all apps got it to act better.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive noticed if you are set to vibrate the notifications will not come through cause I thought I had the same issue. I flicked the sound to on then they would come through.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Have you restored and everything yet?


no, I usually avoid doing that unless I really need to. Though I also sometimes get the car telling me it found corrupt data.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I would suggest restoring, it may suck a bit, but it usually helps more than any other method.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

What year/model Cruze do you own, and when was it purchased? There is a revised PDIM with DB/DD available that solves many iPhone playback issues. There is also a Bluetooth update through OnStar for more compatibility with your phone.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

bojangles said:


> What year/model Cruze do you own, and when was it purchased? There is a revised PDIM with DB/DD available that solves many iPhone playback issues. There is also a Bluetooth update through OnStar for more compatibility with your phone.


2011, purchased in april of 2011, dscountinued onstar. How do I do that update?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Double press the OnStar button on your rear-view mirror and ask the CSR that you would like to upgrade your bluetooth. They will set you up for a 30-day trial and will upload the update to your car. Boom done.

This will not help with your iPod indexing issues though. That is related to the PDIM.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

bojangles said:


> Double press the OnStar button on your rear-view mirror and ask the CSR that you would like to upgrade your bluetooth. They will set you up for a 30-day trial and will upload the update to your car. Boom done.
> 
> This will not help with your iPod indexing issues though. That is related to the PDIM.


Sounds like there's no need for me to do that then, they aren't getting my credit card number again.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

They won't ask you for it if you don't want minutes. Simple as that.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Macman said:


> So, I use USB to play music from my iphone 4s, it's running the latest version of iOS 5. Until a few weeks ago, everything was fine, now it seems to have stopped playing alerts through the car. For example, before if I got a text it played the alert through the car, now I hear nothing from the phone or car, same with all other alert. Any ideas? Also, when I connect my phone, the audio will come out scratchy and distorted, if I disconnect it and reconnect it, its fine. I replaced the usb cable last week, but it still happens. Also I often get on "indexing ipod" and it never ends, so I have to disconnect and reconnect. Any help is appreciated.




Macman,
Are you still experiencing this issue? I would like to look into this further for you. If you are can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

